# Is the 2010 R35 different from the 2009 model?



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I was told that the 2010 R35 comes with a little more power and some suspension tweaks, is this true? 

If so, any other differences?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*2010 NISSAN GT-R UPGRADES REVEALED*

Below taken from pistonheads - PistonHeads Headlines




vxrcymru said:


> Stiffer suspension, NACA ducts and data-logging will be next year's highlights
> 
> 
> Mizuno at the 'Ring yesterday2010 model year upgrades for Nissan's GT-R will include the adoption of the Spec-V's rear diffuser plus new side NACA ducts, suspension tweaks, and an optional NISMO data-logging facility that will let drivers share and compare data via their PCs.
> ...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i also heard of tweeks to gearbox, clutch, solenoid valve, drivetrain, cooling and a couple of other stuff they dont want to advertise... 
this is exactly why i pulled out of the 2008/09 model and am waiting for the 2010 model.
now even happier knowing it will have v-spec stuff carried over too..... :clap:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> i also heard of tweeks to gearbox, clutch, solenoid valve, drivetrain, cooling and a couple of other stuff they dont want to advertise...
> this is exactly why i pulled out of the 2008/09 model and am waiting for the 2010 model.
> now even happier knowing it will have v-spec stuff carried over too..... :clap:


Why not wait for the MY2011 to roll out, it'll be even better!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

alloy said:


> Why not wait for the MY2011 to roll out, it'll be even better!


I hear the 2014 is going to be a beast.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

2 R45's already seen I'm the 'was it you' section:bowdown1:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Shaun, 

I was contemplating a 2010 purchase so might as well get the 2010 version given it should be better, even if they are only minor tweeks.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks Shaun,
> 
> I was contemplating a 2010 purchase so might as well get the 2010 version given it should be better, even if they are only minor tweeks.


No Problem.

Anyone know when you have to order to get a 2010 model - is it basically all the cars delivered in 2010? So as I ordered in April 2009....but take delivery in early 2010....do I get a 2010 model?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> 2 R45's already seen I'm the 'was it you' section:bowdown1:


LOL


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Anyone know when you have to order to get a 2010 model - is it basically all the cars delivered in 2010? So as I ordered in April 2009....but take delivery in early 2010....do I get a 2010 model?


That was my very next question


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

Ditto that,I currently have a car ordered with an original summer 2010 delivery date,this has since come forward to very early 2010.I would be very interested to know exactly when these current changes/improvements take place for cars delivered.Wouldn't want to get a car just as it gets improved,minor or not,particularly the visual things like the Naca ducts for the rear brakes and any spec-V bits,like the rear diffuser.Bit of a dilemma this 'cause if my car comes forward a bit more, i.e. into late 2009,then I stand to save around 1200 quid on the VAT. Whereas to wait for the changes would give me a bang up-to-date GTR. Hellppp. !


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm in the same boat regarding 2010 delivery so have pitched the question to my HPC, they mentioned data logging via USB when I test drove it so fingers crossed!


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

One thing you are all missing that is the people who had the 2009 cars got them a lot cheaper than the 2010 cars will be. One thing is the price increase, another the extra 2.5% VAT and also the ultimate silver paintwork if you had it. Add all these up and it could amount to over £5k difference.

Marshalls GTR man said my one has over 1000 changes since they first launched the UK model. How true I do not know, but they are constantly looking for ways to improve it and making changes all the time.


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

Two out of your three points raised don't affect me either way,firstly I haven't ordered UMSilver,(although I do like it in black edition now with the black wheels),secondly the price increase does NOT affect existing orders placed with the HPC's previous to the increase date,so not an issue for me,(I could potentially be getting a 2010 GTR,(with the changes) for 2008/2009 price tag,the only thing that can affect me as I said previous is the 2.5% VAT increase end of December,and so weighing this up against the 2010 cars changes and the timing from Nissan is key also,(only thing I cannot control),then ultimately deciding if it is worth waiting and consequently paying 1200 quid more for the 2010 spec car.The changes (I personally think) all sound worth having and I think it is only natural when buying any brand new car,let alone a GTR,that most of us would want the very latest spec 100%.Particularly if the wait is only "another" couple of months on top of the 14 months I have already done !! Jesus that was a mouthfull....and it hurts when you work out and realise how long you have actually waited:runaway:


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fair enough, fair points too!

I do agree, Silver does look good with black wheels! :clap:


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

The Flying Wig said:


> Ditto that,I currently have a car ordered with an original summer 2010 delivery date,this has since come forward to very early 2010.I would be very interested to know exactly when these current changes/improvements take place for cars delivered.Wouldn't want to get a car just as it gets improved,minor or not,particularly the visual things like the Naca ducts for the rear brakes and any spec-V bits,like the rear diffuser.Bit of a dilemma this 'cause if my car comes forward a bit more, i.e. into late 2009,then I stand to save around 1200 quid on the VAT. Whereas to wait for the changes would give me a bang up-to-date GTR. Hellppp. !



** KEEP THIS POST UPDATED PLEASE, AS IN SAME POSITION AS YOU. ARE THE 2010 MODEL YEAR WITH MODS BEING BUILT AT THE FACTORY AND BEING SHIPPED TO THE UK NOW?? IF ANYONE ACTUALLY KNOWS - PLEASE POST A MESSAGE ***


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

> and an ECU modification improves low-speed tractability in low temperatures when the transmission fluid is still cold.


This is interesting to me. By complete coincidence, the last two evenings I've been driving very slowly over the speed bumps in the car park at my office and I've noticed repeated spikes in the engine revs. From what I recall, the revs jumped from 1,000 revs to 1,500 revs 4 or 5 times over the space of about 2 seconds. Has anybody else had a similar experience?


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

That UMSilver car looks absolutely gorgeous 1Rosco1,I'm assuming that it's your car ? you've just got to be pleased with that ! and looks suspiciously like it was outside Marshalls HPC in sunny Cambridge.
Getting back to the changes point,it seems fairly obvious that there are quite a lot of us that are in the same situation/predicament so knowledge is key.I am on my Nissan Race Academy day this coming Tuesday,so I will try to find out more from them and will post anything I learn,(keep fingers crossed).Should really get some shut eye now


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

ok so when do the 2010 models actually arive at out HPC's then, monthwise?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure I read somewhere that the 2010 car also has an additional 5bhp? 

Not that this is a big difference.


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

The Flying Wig said:


> That UMSilver car looks absolutely gorgeous 1Rosco1,I'm assuming that it's your car ? you've just got to be pleased with that ! and looks suspiciously like it was outside Marshalls HPC in sunny Cambridge.


It is indeed. It looks a monstrous car compared to my porker!


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

*Droooolll*

:bowdown1: what a garage :wavey:

Man - week days and the weekend covered all in one place !

Go on make our day - tell us your married to a supermodel :clap:


----------



## 1Rosco1 (Jan 18, 2009)

RightKerfuffle said:


> :bowdown1: what a garage :wavey:
> 
> Man - week days and the weekend covered all in one place !
> 
> Go on make our day - tell us your married to a supermodel :clap:


 married to a super super girl, but she doesn't make "supermodel" status I'm afraid!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it just me, or does anybody else that's recently taken delivery of a sat-nav car feel slightly aggrieved that there might be an updated model in a couple of months (if we take the "2010" literally?).

After all, we've just waited 18 months for our cars and, for me personally, the extra 6 months for a sat-nav car was because I specifically wanted the latest updates.

My car was originally meant to come in December, and I was delighted when it was brought forward to September. If it was still coming in December, and the new models were scheduled to arrive early in 2010, then I would certainly wait for the new cars if permissible.


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I spoke to my HPC about these changes and he stated he'd in the last few days been to a HPC update and that all the changes listed are not yet confirmed to the HPC's and that my March expected delivery would not be likely to include the changes. 

However the USB data logging a point which was mentioned on my test drive he said would be included. As he mentioned it on my test drive I assumed it had always been present (Anybody know about this?)

I think in any case if the new changes are in final testing as Piston Heads article mentions then I guess its just pot luck your order gets built after the switch over and I think its the switch over point which HPC's don't have clarification on (or just are not willing to share it to prevent attempts at the buyer delaying their order)


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hopefully the MFD updates will be entirely software-based, and we might all get them! :clap:


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

gcatz said:


> I spoke to my HPC about these changes and he stated he'd in the last few days been to a HPC update and that all the changes listed are not yet confirmed to the HPC's and that my March expected delivery would not be likely to include the changes.
> 
> However the USB data logging a point which was mentioned on my test drive he said would be included. As he mentioned it on my test drive I assumed it had always been present (Anybody know about this?)
> 
> I think in any case if the new changes are in final testing as Piston Heads article mentions then I guess its just pot luck your order gets built after the switch over and I think its the switch over point which HPC's don't have clarification on (or just are not willing to share it to prevent attempts at the buyer delaying their order)


well im planning on delaying my order. My build date before the nissan site went down was brought forward to december of this year so i dont see the point in having a 2009 model car which ive waited over a year for (thought i was getting a 2010) I would have to wait a few more months for a 2010 model with updates so that seems the obvious choice to me. If i am told 'no' you cant have one then i will walk elsewhere and request my deposit back and thus be very annoyed since ive waited so long now. At least i will get what i want then even if i have to wait abit longer.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

But isn't this a bit like wanting the "latest" plasma, camera or any other gadget?

There will always be another revamp just around the corner and you would have to wait forever for the "ultimate" spec, because that never arrives; it's always next year's model!

American manufacturers have always understood this game, hence why American car fans can always tell to the exact year, which model they are looking at, even if it is 30 or 40 years old.

There is always a new feature, a styling tweak or a revised setting to tempt people to trade up.

All I know is, I've loved every day of owning my GT-R since April 9th and would have missed out on a lot of happy memories and experiences if I had waited for the "ultimate" spec one to come along.

You're a long time dead, and every day without a GT-R is a day you won't get back...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> You're a long time dead, and every day without a GT-R is a day you won't get back...


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

which reminds me; I've not seen the Grand Canyon yet


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> But isn't this a bit like wanting the "latest" plasma, camera or any other gadget?


No, it's like waiting 18 months to be the first to get the latest plasma, buying it and then being told that it's due to be replaced in 2 months time. 

However, I know what you're saying, and I do agree with you.


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> well im planning on delaying my order. My build date before the nissan site went down was brought forward to december of this year so i dont see the point in having a 2009 model car which ive waited over a year for (thought i was getting a 2010) I would have to wait a few more months for a 2010 model with updates so that seems the obvious choice to me. If i am told 'no' you cant have one then i will walk elsewhere and request my deposit back and thus be very annoyed since ive waited so long now. At least i will get what i want then even if i have to wait abit longer.


I totally agree in your situation you've waited over a year and getting the end of run 2009 variant would be a bit of a kick when the 2010 is potentially so near. I only placed my order at the start of July so have not been given any indication of a build date as yet and never had access to a site which notified me either way. The HPC said they would call when I get a build date to finalize my paint options etc, when they call this build variant will be my first question!


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> But isn't this a bit like wanting the "latest" plasma, camera or any other gadget?
> 
> There will always be another revamp just around the corner and you would have to wait forever for the "ultimate" spec, because that never arrives; it's always next year's model!
> 
> ...


I see your point mate but its at the end of the year and if i wait a few months like the ETA of my original order then i will hav a 2010 model. think that makes more sense particularly when i come to get rid of it in a few years


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

gcatz said:


> I totally agree in your situation you've waited over a year and getting the end of run 2009 variant would be a bit of a kick when the 2010 is potentially so near. I only placed my order at the start of July so have not been given any indication of a build date as yet and never had access to a site which notified me either way. The HPC said they would call when I get a build date to finalize my paint options etc, when they call this build variant will be my first question!


cheers mate, yeh i dont see the point tbh. I have contacted my HPC and am awaiting a response so hopefully it will all pan out as the guys there seem like a decent bunch.

Have they given you an estimated build date yet?


----------

